

What does Amazon use for its build and release system - gghh
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3380795/what-does-amazon-use-for-its-build-and-release-system

======
gghh
attentive readers will notice similarities to NixOps
[http://lists.science.uu.nl/pipermail/nix-
dev/2013-June/01136...](http://lists.science.uu.nl/pipermail/nix-
dev/2013-June/011363.html﻿)

